# HB Devilray



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

So I am finally getting really close on the setup of this little skiff. It's a blast running this thing!

Enjoy the boat load of pics! So far:

Boat wiring cleaned up and replaced broken/corroded components, main battery switch was holding on by a prayer. 

Cleaned all the hatches and gunnels of mold. 

New fuel system from the tank to the motor. 

New powerhead (still waiting for it to come in)
Cleaned and scrubbed all the metal work back to a bright finish.
Waxing regularly.
Completely re-worked the trailer to almost better than ramlin dry-launch trailer.
Removed the TM battery and TM for now. 

Revamped the Lower unit with all fresh seals. 

Changed the wiring function to have a dedicated Accent lighting and navigation lighting. 

Had HB repair a small area right above the bow eye. 

Soon to have Removable casting platform
Fresh Seadek for Casting Platform and Poling Platform (soon).


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)




----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)




----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dude that is a sweet skiff...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes it is, and no rear end squat.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Yes it is, and no rear end squat.


It only squats when popping on plane. I need more cupping on the prop. 

If the guy on the bow really outweighs me It will draft more in the front, I have tried to move the cooler back with moderate success.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Good memories on that skiff, she's a pearl.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Love the Devilray!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I love the Devilray -- getting to fish out of one of those really lit the fire in me to build the Conchfish. It's really surprising how well the boat handles some chop, especially for its size.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

FWIW, Chris Morejohn will be coming out with the plans for an updated design similar to the Devil Ray soon


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Pole Position said:


> FWIW, Chris Morejohn will be coming out with the plans for an updated design similar to the Devil Ray soon


I really like the sound of that....


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Pole Position said:


> FWIW, Chris Morejohn will be coming out with the plans for an updated design similar to the Devil Ray soon


I’m thinking about building one with a 20 or 25.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

flyclimber said:


> It only squats when popping on plane. I need more cupping on the prop.
> 
> If the guy on the bow really outweighs me It will draft more in the front, I have tried to move the cooler back with moderate success.


Haha it was me. Fat in the front!This Boat is clean as hell. It was nice fishing it and brought a more simplistic fishing experience than the everyday high platforms and all the extra crap we dont really need. Unfortunately we didnt hook up but the human element was my problem oh and the memory in my fly line killed my morning. But all in all it made me miss my little tiller with the same merc 25 2 stroker.awesome little big boat


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Rookiemistake said:


> Haha it was me. Fat in the front!This Boat is clean as hell. It was nice fishing it and brought a more simplistic fishing experience than the everyday high platforms and all the extra crap we dont really need. Unfortunately we didnt hook up but the human element was my problem oh and the memory in my fly line killed my morning. But all in all it made me miss my little tiller with the same merc 25 2 stroker.awesome little big boat


Let's make it happen again! The tides are great this week!


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

wife has acl surgery tomorrow so ill let you know if i got free time....


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Added a casting platform up front!

Boy do I never want to drill another hole in her.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

She's a beauty, congrats!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Had Barracuda Props add a tiny amount of cupping to the prop to solve a blowing out problem I was having. Ended up gaining 2 MPH top end and helped the hole shot. 

Also added some new squishy seadek


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice ride!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Found some post Dorian fish.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Boat trailer got some upgrades today. Custom made fenders


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Miss mine. Was such a cool boat. Could go anywhere.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Little more work done. 

Transom straps. 
And green bunks. Already added the wax for easier launching.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice man. Your hull is looking a lot better than mine. I need to take it easy on the poling over oyster bars haha.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Something that most don't think about... If your strap rubs on a gelcoat edge.. sooner or later you'll begin to notice wear at that spot (just from the hull's motion, towing down the road..)... Just another "ask me how I know" proposition. You might want to figure out a way to add some padding at those contact points before you notice any wear...


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Love this boat! @Sam K got to find some fish on fly with it


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

we did find a large submerged animalwhich snapped one of the clamp brackets though.


----------



## fletcptdawg (Jun 20, 2014)

sweet skiff


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

For public knowledge. I weighed the whole boat today with maybe 5 gal of fuel on board and the total weight of boat, trailer, and motor came in at 940 lbs. the hull is guesstimated at like 460 lbs.


----------



## TM88 (Feb 28, 2019)

Sweet skiff!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

If you ever wondered what a 12” simrad looks like on a 15’ boat. My wife wanted to try and go out solo with more confidence. So I made a mount for her that swings out the way when not in use with some custom touches.


----------



## Asmorgna31 (10 mo ago)

Nice boat


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Great idea on the mount. I might have to steal that in the future.


----------



## andrewjn (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome skiff! Wish they still made these.


----------



## Tarpon2023 (8 mo ago)

looks like a fun skiff to fish


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Love this little boat.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet skiff man


----------

